# Things possibly heating up soon for Iran



## JoesPizza11B (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Peace/2013/07/15/Netanyahu-Iran-Will-Hit-Red-Line-in-Weeks

Looks like Iran is getting close to 90% uranium enrichment and Israel is getting jumpy. No way sanctions will start working now, they never have. IMHO this will come to Israeli military action eventually.

Good Analysis of the situation: http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Peace/...clear-Crisis-Nearing-a-Critical-Tipping-Point


----------



## Scotth (Jul 19, 2013)

Israel would have went in 2007 if it could have accomplished the mission.  With fewer US assets in the region it will be even harder today.  Attacking Iran will require a whole lot more that it did bombing Syria's nuclear reactor.  Actually, Israel doesn't have the resources to launch the kind of campaign required to drastically reduce Iran's nuclear program even if they have the intel on all the sites.  

There is no support in the US to be involved in any more fighting in the region.  Outside of invading Iran what are you going to accomplish?  Nothing more than just delaying the inevitable.  Unintended consequences of Israel launching a campaign against Iran would probably be great and I would direct everyone attention to Lebanon.  I know some people will say the other nations in the region hate Iran and that maybe true but they hate Israel more and even if that is not the case with the Arab spring still an issue every Muslim country in the region will side with Iran against Israel.

Iran will be treated much like North Korea was when they went nuclear and that is a lot of talk until they explode a nuclear devise and then we will stop talking about how unacceptable it is.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 19, 2013)

One way flight with nukes would work :-"

Just kidding folks...


----------



## Confederate Son (Jul 19, 2013)

SOWT said:


> One way flight with nukes would work :-"
> 
> Just kidding folks...


or arrrrreeeee youuuuuuuuuu?


----------



## JHD (Jul 20, 2013)

But wait.  Didn't Iran just elect a moderate?  All kidding aside, it will happen.  We all know it has been brewing for years, and will most likely be us, Israel, the UK, and Australia doing the heavy lifting.

I hate that we have been at war for so long, and that so many have had to pay the ultimate sacrifice.  Particularly for those who don't always appreciate the effort expended on their behalf.  But I do believe Iran will push us to the point that we are forced into it, sanctions be damned.  I hope we are done with the current war before that happens.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Israel won't attack Iran beyound a surgical strike without the US in support. Iran won't openly attack Israel as long as the US is still claiming to support Israel. However, Iran will continue their proxi-war through HZ on Israel.

In other words yeah Israel might do a strike on Iran  but I doubt they will go to actual war without the US. Meanwhile Israel will continue to be attacked by Iran through its proxi-networks.

We missed a huge chance at making some real change in the ME when we failed to support the green movement.

At this point the Iranian population is not going to be very supportive of our involvement in any further changes to their country. We failed them 5 years ago and have since economically ruined not only the government but the population as well. 

I see Russian influance being the next power in the ME. 60-70s all over again IMHO.


----------



## AWP (Jul 20, 2013)

The US going to war with Iran...we'll ride to battle on the backs of unicorns and slay all of the Persians with lightsabers.....


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 21, 2013)

JHD said:


> But wait.  Didn't Iran just elect a moderate?  All kidding aside, it will happen.  We all know it has been brewing for years, and will most likely be us, Israel, the UK, and Australia doing the heavy lifting.
> 
> I hate that we have been at war for so long, and that so many have had to pay the ultimate sacrifice.  Particularly for those who don't always appreciate the effort expended on their behalf.  But I do believe Iran will push us to the point that we are forced into it, sanctions be damned.  I hope we are done with the current war before that happens.



Australia?


----------



## JHD (Jul 21, 2013)

Speaking of them as one of our allies.  I am assuming they would make a contribution.


----------



## pardus (Jul 21, 2013)

Personally, I think the US would be hard pressed to get any ally on side for a war with Iran. Apart from Israel of course but that opens a whole other can of worms.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 21, 2013)

I think now that we are almost "completely" out of Afganistan; if we continue to keep a majority Conservative gov't, Canada would be part of any action.  Our gov't has been very vocal about support for Isreal.


----------



## pardus (Jul 21, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> I think now that we are almost "completely" out of Afganistan; if we continue to keep a majority Conservative gov't, Canada would be part of any action.  Our gov't has been very vocal about support for Isreal.



Interesting.

I find it interesting that North America is so supportive of Israel and Europe is so anti.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 21, 2013)

I think it's because there's such a large expat Isreali population here.


----------



## pardus (Jul 21, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> I think it's because there's such a large expat Isreali population here.



Ah, yeah probably right.


----------



## Scotth (Jul 22, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> I think it's because there's such a large expat Isreali population here.



and every GOP and a large percentage of Democratic congressman make a pilgrimage at some point in their legislative careers to Israeli that is fully funded by some American "friends" of Israel type lobbying group.


----------



## pardus (Jul 22, 2013)

Scotth said:


> and every GOP and a large percentage of Democratic congressman make a pilgrimage at some point in their legislative careers to Israeli that is fully funded by some American "friends" of Israel type lobbying group.



Thank fuck. Otherwise every Jew in Israel would be slaughtered.
I hate European antisemitism.


----------



## Confederate Son (Jul 23, 2013)

and believe me they know how to lobby.. Friends of the IDF is quietly everywhere.


----------



## Poccington (Jul 23, 2013)

European antisemitism?

Not agreeing with the actions of Israel's government, doesn't equal antisemitism.


----------



## pardus (Jul 23, 2013)

Poccington said:


> European antisemitism?
> 
> Not agreeing with the actions of Israel's government, doesn't equal antisemitism.



Yeah, that maybe true. But there is a lot of antisemitism in Europe, always has been. Disagreeing with the Israeli govt is anyone's right of course, I just see it as undermining Israel's security and pushing them closer to being wiped out, which is their enemy's stated goal after all.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 23, 2013)

pardus said:


> Disagreeing with the Israeli govt is anyone's right of course, I just see it as undermining Israel's security and pushing them closer to being wiped out, which is their enemy's stated goal after all.


Are you saying that people who disagree with the actions of the Israeli government are enemies of Israel?


----------



## Poccington (Jul 23, 2013)

pardus said:


> Yeah, that maybe true. But there is a lot of antisemitism in Europe, always has been. Disagreeing with the Israeli govt is anyone's right of course, I just see it as undermining Israel's security and pushing them closer to being wiped out, which is their enemy's stated goal after all.



Ah yeah, there certainly is some countries where quite a few people are fond of the "Sure it's there own fault" when it comes to Israel. I wouldn't see it as undermining Israel's security when countries speak out against some of their actions, purely as Israel is one country that quite literally doesn't give a fuck what any other country thinks, even the US to an extent.

Personally speaking, I think if it was to come down to a conflict where Israel was hit by more that one country and was in trouble, they'd find more allies than a lot of people would think. While they may be a bit of a loose cannon, they're the West's bulldog in the Middle East.


----------



## pardus (Jul 23, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Are you saying that people who disagree with the actions of the Israeli government are enemies of Israel?



Nope, I'm saying they are supporting/bolstering the enemies of Israel, indirectly or directly (not necessarily maliciously).


----------



## pardus (Jul 23, 2013)

Poccington said:


> Ah yeah, there certainly is some countries where quite a few people are fond of the "Sure it's there own fault" when it comes to Israel. I wouldn't see it as undermining Israel's security when countries speak out against some of their actions, purely as Israel is one country that quite literally doesn't give a fuck what any other country thinks, even the US to an extent.
> 
> *Personally speaking, I think if it was to come down to a conflict where Israel was hit by more that one country and was in trouble, they'd find more allies than a lot of people would think.* While they may be a bit of a loose cannon, they're the West's bulldog in the Middle East.



There's plenty of people here that don't like them either. 
I'm not so sure about your bold sentence though. They got logistical support during the Yom Kippur war but that was it, and they were getting fairly close to being driven into the sea that time.

I would hope so but wouldn't bet on it. Thinking about it, does Israel even have mutual defense agreements with anyone? I'm ignorant about that. I'm guessing Israel isn't betting on it either which is why they dont give a fuck about what anyone says.

My .02c


----------



## asewland (Jul 23, 2013)

pardus said:


> There's plenty of people here that don't like them either.
> I'm not so sure about your bold sentence though. They got logistical support during the Yom Kippur war but that was it, and they were getting fairly close to being driven into the sea that time.
> 
> I would hope so but wouldn't bet on it. Thinking about it, does Israel even have mutual defense agreements with anyone? I'm ignorant about that. I'm guessing Israel isn't betting on it either which is why they dont give a fuck about what anyone says.
> ...


http://mfa.gov.il/MFA/ForeignPolicy/MFADocuments/Pages/Treaties and Agreements.aspx

A lot of the treaties listed seem to be either peace or economic treaties.


----------



## Confederate Son (Jul 23, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Are you saying that people who disagree with the actions of the Israeli government are enemies of Israel?


Pardus may or may not but I'm pretty sure the Israelis do.. and were I in their shoes I would too.
Having your back against the wall tends to bring that kinda' mentality out in people.


----------

